# What Happens To Yesterdays Newspapers??



## Joanne (19 Jul 2005)

Would anyone know what happens to the newspapers which are left unsold at newsagents?

I use quite a lot of paper for packing goods in my business, and was therefore wondering what happens to old newspapers, as I'd be interested in obtaining them if they were cheap to obtain in quantity.

Any ideas...?


----------



## Zapatista (19 Jul 2005)

Hi Joanne,

At the end of the day newsagents cut the barcodes off all unsold newspapers. They send these barcodes back to their supplier in exchange for partial credit (AFAIK). The rest of the newspaper is simply thrown in the skip. If you're interested in acquiring these old papers you should contact your local newsagent and offer to take the old papers off their hands. I don't see what objection they could have - After all it leaves more space in their skip at the end of the day.

Zapa.


----------



## CGorman (19 Jul 2005)

Thats my job! Every morning at 7:30 I put out todays papers and take in yesterdays. I work in a supermarket and on an average day i'd have two or three boxes full of papers left over (and far more on a monday with sundays papers). A women collects a box of broadsheets on a Saturday for padding for her dogs and we always are delighted to give them away to anyone who wants them. So just ask your local supermarket in the morning


----------



## RainyDay (19 Jul 2005)

Zapatista said:
			
		

> The rest of the newspaper is simply thrown in the skip.


Or else it is given to the staff, to the staff's families, to (on one occasion that I witnessed) the local Gardai who drop in for their grub etc etc.

But back to the original question - many families are only too glad to get rid of old newspapers to save space in the green bin. Have you let your family & friends know that you'll be happy to take these off their hands.


----------



## Joanne (21 Jul 2005)

Thanks Zapatista & CGorman!

I didn't know that, I'll contact a local supermarket and ask them about obtaining their previous days papers.

Thanks again!


----------

